# Camper Flag Pole



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I created a flag pole holder for the rear of the camper. I mounted it to the spare tire carrier. Currently I only have a 2'x3' US flag, but I want to also have a Canadian flag when I travel there in the summer, hard to find their flag.

According to my brother, during travelling there is enough air back there to get it moving, but not enough to rip it off. When I get to the campsite, I remove it and mount it to one of the awning supports.

I have one more fine tune job to do and can show a photo of the finished product.

KS


----------



## Webmosher (Jun 28, 2004)

Might be able to get you one here in trade for a USA flag there. I was thinking of doing something similar, but with two flags since our family is multi-national (I'm US, wife is Canada).


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

We bury our flag in the snow so no one knows where to find them.










When you visit Canada, you can find a flag in most home renovation outfits (ie: Rona, Home Depot) or even at our famous Canadian Tire stores.

Happy trails & welcome to Canada anytime!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

There is a Canadian Tire in Kingston (45 minutes away). Problem is, when I get to the lake I don't like to leave except to visit the LCB in Elgin.

I will see what I can find, Thanks for the info.

KS


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I just mounted a triple flag holder on our camper, they sell ones that suction on.


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Hi Y!
What are the two flags bookending the US one?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Washington State and a Slovakian flag for our Slovakian exchange student we had this Spring. This fall it will be a Bolivian flag. I picked up a bunch online, USA, Canadian, Oregon, Washington, Missouri, California.


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Cool! We host students from Asia. Usually they're from South Korea, but we've had guests from Japan and China.

Great experience for us and the kids to experience other cultures.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Y...I see you posted your Lat & Longitude in your sig. Are you a GPS man? Whatcha using?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

CanadaCruizin - I've had International camp staff for years at the Y, but this was our first time hosting and it was great for our two young boys. Since I've been a Rotarian for years it seemed like it was our turn, and it was well worth it. Taking our student to the Oregon coast was a great experience.

NDJollyMon - yeah my wife went and bought stuff so I figured I'd been wanting a USB plug in for my laptop and Delorma/Earthmate sent me a flyer on one so I placed the order, three days later it was here. I wish I had it on our last trip out since we were in the wilderness and I'd like to find that spot again. I'm looking at a mount for the truck to hold the laptop for GPS/Map use as well as for Movie use for the kids. Still haven't figured out exactly how to mount it or make it but I'm searching to see what options on the commercial market are already out there.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Steve, where'd you get the flag holder? I like that idea.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Tim I got it at Camping World, I don't see the same one online they do have the suction cup style but I picked mine up at one of the stores. I can't check Campers Choice right now but they may sell them or even Wally World.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Y...
I use a Garmin Legend, and got a holder (suction) to the windshield. The display is quite small, but the maps are outstanding. I download them from my CD ROM to the unit to get very detailed info on the areas I'm headed to. I couldn't figure out a good way to keep the laptop in the truck either.


----------



## timeout (Feb 13, 2004)

I just received my set from Camping World yesterday (still in the box). Here's the SKU numbers if you want to type them into the search box for a quick find.

26168 - Flag Holder (suction type, holds three flags).
660 - US Flag
11326 - Missouri Flag

I still need to find a POW flag and then I'll be set.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

timeout, thanks for the numbers. I will have to check to see if I can order them from web site. The nearest store is almost 3 hours away.

Steve and Pete, My father has the solution. He built a "desk" that he belts to the passenger seat of his Escalade. It contains an inverter for the laptop, as well as a place to put some papers and pens. On top, the laptop sits on a non-slip pad, and is secured with a belt of some sort. The Delorme GPS receiver w/suction cups for the windshield sits on the dash.

Of course, you'd have to tell the wife she needs to sit in the back seat so that the computer can sit in the front.







Next time he comes over, I see if I can get a picture or two and post them

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I think I'd like a setup like the police have in there cars. (no, I haven't spent any time in a squad car lately!)


----------



## Phil (Mar 15, 2004)

I use a telescopic flagpole so I can fly a 3'x5' flag.


----------

